# Rapido and mpg/kms - info over 4 years



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I was trying to update my motorhome logbook data, but as I have always had a problem with it, I have now deleted it.... for some reason our speedo LHD is in kms and that little applet seems not to work correctly, so our figures were out. So I have deleted the original data.

But as I had worked it out since I had last filled it in in 2009 - yeah, I thought to see what we have bought/used since we purchased in

Purchased in 2008 in Germany it was new, and we have driven it fast on motorways/autoroutes (within speed limits obviously) but normal driving otherwise when touring around. So mixed

We have bought 5,104.50 litres of fuel
We have covered 43,237 to last fill up - which was in Calais 

This equates to 11.8kms/100 kms

This then equates to 23.93 mpg...

On one part of the trip using the onboard computer, it gave 11.2 but generally seems to be 11.4 when in France, always higher in UK....

Just thought to let you know how our motorhome which is AUTOMATIC and has the Heavy (4.25t) chassis has worked out 

Carol


----------

